# Digital Performer PC (Windows) Users?



## Iris. A (Nov 20, 2018)

Hello, I'm on PC and am demoing Digital Performer. I really like it! But I don't see many users on the Windows side yet, and I'm aware its still not as stable as the Mac version.

Is there anyone on PC using Digital Performer for heavy Midi work? Are there any showstopper bugs, and if so any workarounds?


----------



## DS_Joost (Nov 20, 2018)

My advice? Stay away from the Windows version. There are long standing, acknowledged issues that as of yet haven't been fixed since it came to windows. It's a slow, messy DAW that hasn't received the support it needs in a long time. Crashes galore, and not because the systems being tested on are bad. Where every DAW flies, DP just sinks. It's great on MAC from what I heard, but on Windows it'w truly a mess. Try to build a seriously large template and see what I mean. For smaller templates, numerous options have far surpassed it. I don't have anything against DP, it would've been my DAW, but the insufferable bugs keep it for me from considering it for any form of professional work.


----------



## DS_Joost (Nov 20, 2018)

It also doesn't help that MOTU is more tightlipped than the CIA. They really don't share any progress, any plan with the outside world. They release something, then they turn completely silent for two years. I know that I don't want the development of my DAW to be shrouded in complete and utter mystery. I know of Presonus, Steinberg, Cockos and Propellerheads at least that they listen. With Motu, I haven't got a clue in the world. And that lack of outside communication is not a good sign in today's world. We don't live in the 90s anymore.


----------



## TrondB (Nov 21, 2018)

DP on Windows is really unstable, but on Mac it hasn't crashed on me for 8 years. And I've done all the updates etc. Good daw(the best for me). For windows.... wait for DP10 and see.


----------



## TimCox (Nov 21, 2018)

I've been using DP on my PC for years and while 8 was super buggy and unstable, 9 has been very good. It does have some quirks that irk me (autosave is slow as dirt so I don't use it). I use a massive template and up until recently I was loading it all inside DP with no issues. I use VEP now but the reasoning was so I didn't have to reload my instruments between sessions. It's hard to beat (for me) how fantastic it works with film scoring as well. Using the chunks feature I was able to score a feature with all of my cues separated as their own sequence with their own markers and everything but all inside the same session. I love DP and it works great for me on Windows!


----------



## EgM (Nov 21, 2018)

TimCox said:


> I've been using DP on my PC for years and while 8 was super buggy and unstable, 9 has been very good. It does have some quirks that irk me (autosave is slow as dirt so I don't use it). I use a massive template and up until recently I was loading it all inside DP with no issues. I use VEP now but the reasoning was so I didn't have to reload my instruments between sessions. It's hard to beat (for me) how fantastic it works with film scoring as well. Using the chunks feature I was able to score a feature with all of my cues separated as their own sequence with their own markers and everything but all inside the same session. I love DP and it works great for me on Windows!



So would it be accurate to say that most of the crashes PC users are having are due to bad VST/VST3 implementations since you're using VEP?

Which VEP plugin version do you use in your template? VST3 or MAS? (Not sure MAS exists in Windows... recent Mac convert to Windows)


----------



## John Judd (Nov 21, 2018)

I use DP9 as my second DAW on Windows 10. I use it mainly for editing and it works well and has great tools for that. I also use it for batch format conversions. That said, you asked about midi so here it is: the flags for velocity..... TINY. Seriously they are SO TINY and frustrating to try and grab. I’ve written a handful of tracks and only run into the occasional crash/quit (whereas my DP8 had more problems on W7). All of that said, DP9 feels slightly sluggish to me, vs. my other DAW which is quite quick on its feet. For the functionality alone, I am sticking with this as my backup because it really does have some incredible features and is a deep DAW in terms of usage. Looking forward to DP10 and hoping to see bigger fonts and perhaps a less ‘heavy’ feel. 

Okay, those are my two cents. I will also echo a user’s comment somewhere above ^^^^ that mentioned their lack of public interaction/lack of visibility. I don’t think that’s a great thing.


----------



## EgM (Nov 21, 2018)

John Judd said:


> the flags for velocity..... TINY. Seriously they are SO TINY and frustrating to try and grab



This x 1000, lol.

I cannot work with it just because of that :D


----------



## TimCox (Nov 22, 2018)

EgM said:


> This x 1000, lol.
> 
> I cannot work with it just because of that :D


This _is_ why the most of my velocity adjustments are done with a bulk percentage adjustment


----------



## OLB (Nov 22, 2018)

TimCox said:


> This _is_ why the most of my velocity adjustments are done with a bulk percentage adjustment


This is the first thing everyone should tweak in his/her theme! 

Download these files and replace them in your theme: DP Velocity Mod
Then your velocity dots should look like this: 







I only know how to do it on a Mac but hope you're able to replicate this on Windows.

On Mac:
- Open your themes folder (see in preferences) 
- Right click your theme and Show Package Contents
- Contents -> Resources
- Here you should see the files you have to replace (you might want to save the originals)


----------



## wst3 (Nov 22, 2018)

it is a mixed bag - I really like the DP framework, or whatever you want to call it, makes sense to me. I really dislike MOTU's lack of interaction with their customers. The inability to adjust the interface, either in general or on a task basis (e.g. velocity adjustment) is frustrating.

I tried version 8 when it came to Windows - that trial lasted less than a week because it was so unstable.

I nearly ignored 9.5, but for some reason decided to try again (I've used DP on Mac and really liked it - and DP for Windows is still less than the cost of a Mac<G>!)

So far so good - I am not a guru by any stretch, still learning as I go, and I still use Studio One V3 and Sonar Platinum along side it. Not sure I can get rid of any of them, but I would like to.

I should also note that I use VEPro to host Kontakt and most of my synth plugins. That may, or may not. be a factor.

Time will tell, but if you are interested I'd give the trial a shot.


----------



## Iris. A (Nov 22, 2018)

John Judd said:


> I use DP9 as my second DAW on Windows 10. I use it mainly for editing and it works well and has great tools for that. I also use it for batch format conversions. That said, you asked about midi so here it is: the flags for velocity..... TINY. Seriously they are SO TINY and frustrating to try and grab. I’ve written a handful of tracks and only run into the occasional crash/quit (whereas my DP8 had more problems on W7). All of that said, DP9 feels slightly sluggish to me, vs. my other DAW which is quite quick on its feet. For the functionality alone, I am sticking with this as my backup because it really does have some incredible features and is a deep DAW in terms of usage. Looking forward to DP10 and hoping to see bigger fonts and perhaps a less ‘heavy’ feel.
> 
> Okay, those are my two cents. I will also echo a user’s comment somewhere above ^^^^ that mentioned their lack of public interaction/lack of visibility. I don’t think that’s a great thing.



So far the tiny fonts are bothersome, the Mac version looks a lot nicer in comparison, and outside of "Magic Dave" (Who is no longer at MOTU) the lack of communication is a bit weird....

However despite using Reaper for quite a while, Digital Performer is really clicking with me much better for some _odd_ reason.


----------



## Iris. A (Nov 22, 2018)

Thanks for the replies so far! If anyone has more opinions please share them. I'm trying to take a lot into consideration before I spend more time learning this program.


----------



## TimCox (Nov 23, 2018)

OLB said:


> This is the first thing everyone should tweak in his/her theme!
> 
> Download these files and replace them in your theme: DP Velocity Mod


Hollllly crow. I'm hoping this works out! Thanks!


----------



## MatteoNahum (Nov 24, 2019)

Building a big template on DP/windows and it's quite a nightmare. Instability, crashes and a huge bug for which when the amount of tracks becomes huge the sequence editor window stops working....sob...


----------



## DS_Joost (Nov 24, 2019)

MatteoNahum said:


> Building a big template on DP/windows and it's quite a nightmare. Instability, crashes and a huge bug for which when the amount of tracks becomes huge the sequence editor window stops working....sob...



Yup, and this problem has been acknowledged and has persisted ever since it got introduced to Windows, which was 7 (!) years ago. So good luck with that one.

It is the buggiest (and sluggish, just scroll in a big project, or try to select multiple faders in the mixer) DAW I have ever seen by a country mile. Reaper's prerelease versions are (much) more reliable than this. That is saying something.

This software shouldn't have gone out of beta. Or even alpha, on Windows. It's that bad.

What doesn't help is that those MOTU pawns at Motunation blame everyone but the software for this. So, not only is MOTU more silent than the CIA, it's only fanbase in the world is an unhospitable bunch of old geezers unable to comprehend that the software world has changed and changed lot.

There are single users here that have been more helpful than the whole of Motunation combined.

That last one isn't MOTU's fault. But the rest is, and I have completely lost respect for that company when it comes to software. Fool me once...


----------



## MatteoNahum (Nov 24, 2019)

Unbelievable. Thanks for your answer. This basically means I'm switching to Cubase this same week.


----------



## Gary Williamson (Nov 26, 2019)

I’ve been using it on W10, it’s as stable as PreSonus S1 4.5, no program is perfect. I switch between the 2 for different projects. Both have their advantages and disadvantages.


----------



## MatteoNahum (Nov 28, 2019)

Actually I switched to Cubase, as I said. I also have the sensation that instruments load way faster. I don't know if someone else has the same impression but it would be interesting to know.


----------



## DS_Joost (Nov 28, 2019)

MatteoNahum said:


> Actually I switched to Cubase, as I said. I also have the sensation that instruments load way faster. I don't know if someone else has the same impression but it would be interesting to know.



I have found that Cubase is pretty hefty on the CPU, or at least it seems, during the initial stages of a project. It shines though, with heavy load. That CPU meter that seems to go 25% with only a few reverb busses and some disabled tracks? Yeah, try to get that one to a 100%. I personally have never been able to make it crackle or pop or have it go haywire, no matter what. Loads of travel distance betwren 25% and say 80%.

I say this as a happy Studio One and Reason user. This is an area where both cannot touch Cubase, even though they both seem snappier in the beginning.

DP though? No idea what it's doing. I don't trust that program anymore. And I don't trust MOTU to fix it unless, well, they actually do.


----------

